# Sci Fi Channel in trouble?



## dwndrgn (Jan 27, 2004)

I've just heard a rumour that the SciFi Channel may be going under.  It is one of the A&E Network subs and A&E has had a bad time of it lately.  Now, this is just hearsay so far - I've yet to find any substantiation.  

Anyone hear of anything?  I'd hate to lose the SciFi Channel.  Even if their original shows aren't the best (they certainly aren't the worst!) they are at least doing something, which is a heck of a lot more than the regular networks are doing.  The last two series that were put out that had any connection to scifi/fantasy/horror were Bird of Prey and Firefy, both of which were cancelled almost immediately.  If they actually gave their audiences time enough to catch the show and get into it, they may become popular.

I just miss having a good scifi/fantasy show to look forward to.  All I have now is Joan of Arcadia - which could fit as it is sort of 'fantastical' in that God is talking and interacting with the main character.

Ok, rant over!


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 27, 2004)

Please tell me you're joking  

The SciFi channel are responsible for the 2 Dune miniseries and, in my opinion, have done a fine job. I was really looking forward to their next efforts and it would be a great shame to lose  such a fine contributor to science fiction in general.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 27, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're joking
> 
> The SciFi channel are responsible for the 2 Dune miniseries and, in my opinion, have done a fine job. I was really looking forward to their next efforts and it would be a great shame to lose such a fine contributor to science fiction in general.


I hope it is just a baseless rumour.  As I said, I haven't found anything to substantiate it yet so it could be completely false.  I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Whoknew5 (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd hate for it to go off the air, its one of my favorite channels. But Battlestar was a pretty big hit from them wasn't it? I bet its baseless. Plus, I'm hearing good things about their new show Mad Mad House so I bet we'll be okay.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I haven't heard of that show (Mad Mad House) what is it about?

BTW - Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Whoknew5 (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, this one is pretty original, IMHO. The reality show featuresa wiccan, a naturist, a modern primitive, a voodoo priestess and a vampire – and having them live in a house with ten “normal” lifestyle people and judge them in a contest. I think it’s an interesting inversion of the traditional reality show formats – and the conversations on religion, food, nature, health will be truly fascinating....scifi has pulled out a new one this time..  I think it airs early March.

Battlestar was a lot of fun..and it brought back the "shock and awe" of space with a bit of drama and a lot of legacy... hopefully they will continue the series.


----------

